

Precedence parsing made simpler - telemachos
http://blogs.perl.org/users/jeffrey_kegler/2012/08/precedence-parsing-made-simpler.html

======
praptak
The article does not do a very good job explaining anything. The description
of the algorithm is much more interesting:
<http://www.jeffreykegler.com/marpa>

